# اريد كتب باللغة العربية عن القطع الغير تقليدى...ارجوا الافاده



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 فبراير 2007)

اخوكم محتاج هه الكتب فى اسرع وقت ........وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

ياجماعه ساعدونى


----------



## محمد السكندرى (31 مارس 2007)

خلى احمد هاشم يجبلك الكتب ولا اقولك خلى رجب النجار اصل هو اللى بيدى المدة:67:


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور


----------



## م طه عيسى (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم كل ما تريدة عن كتب بالغة العربية عن القطع عندى ارجو الا تصال بى اخوك طه


----------



## أحمد محروس (3 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
و انا كذلك اريد كتب عن القطع الغير تقليدي،،وهل سبق و درس الدكتور /عادل عبدالمعبود هذا الكورس في هندسة اسكندرية و لدفعة كام؟

و كيف اتصل بك يا باش مهندس طه؟


----------



## turnur1 (10 يناير 2008)

الكلام ده هزار ولا جد بس العلم ما فهوش هزار
انا اسف لو كلامى هيزعل..............................


----------



## يحيى يحيى (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ياريت لو عندك مشروع كامل بالبرنامج لمكنة 5 اكسس (5 محاور) ومخصصة للزخارف والمشغولات الدقيقة كالذهب وتكون سهلة التنفيذ هيكون لك ثواب كبير قوي باذن الله وارجو الرد يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شريف جاب اللة (28 مارس 2008)

عاوز احدث شىء عن ماكينات القطع بالليزر


----------



## احمد سعيد فهيم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن ننزع السلبية


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## فوكس لورد (2 مارس 2009)

عاوز اى معلومات شباب المهندس عن ماكسنات القطع باليزرر


----------



## فوكس لورد (2 مارس 2009)

اريد معلومات عن ماكينة القطع بالبلازما للمعادن


----------

